# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Are Smartbooks next?

## Travel2

It appears that the trend toward "smaller is better" is continuing with Smartbooks set to possibly replace the still recently popular Netbooks.


These new devices, when they come out (possibly by Christmas) are touted to be smaller, lighter and more connected than current Intel-based Netbooks.  They will use processors based on ARM design which means they offer better power efficiency and therefore battery life will be greater.  As well, with Linux (or possibly Google Android operating systems), the cost of these devices should be cheaper than current Netbooks.  Other features should include "instant-on" and "persistent connectivity" due to a 3G mobile broadband system.

If you don't already own a Netbook, what do you think? Will you wait for the Smartbooks to come out with their advertised $100-$200 price tag?

----------


## davidsmith36

Smartbooks are designed to work with online applications rather than traditional desktop software – one of the ideas behind netbooks.The smartbook idea makes sense, but there's nothing new about it.

----------


## Lopityh

I completely agree with the commentator above

----------

